# Buying gear with Ebucks



## Michael the Vapor (15/1/16)

Hi guys,

I didn't know under what category to post this, hope this is okay?

So I want to know if any of the vendors in SA accept ebucks? I've built up quite a bit and would be nice to use it for my vape stash.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/1/16)

Oh wow! Great idea! Now that would be really really neat!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dobie (15/1/16)

The only thing that is going to come from that is I am going to have no money AND no eBucks lolol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike (15/1/16)

Really cool idea. Thanks

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Michael the Vapor (15/1/16)

I tend to have thos "great ideas" every now and then 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee (15/1/16)

Here you go...

https://m.takealot.com/#product?id=35341308

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Lingogrey (15/1/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Here you go...
> 
> https://m.takealot.com/#product?id=35341308


I was hoping against all hopes that takealot would also offer this lovely blingy stealthy setup at such a steal of a price, but alas - only the black and silver versions available there

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Heino13 (15/1/16)

BTW what amouny of ebucks do you guys earn monthly?
I am around 8000

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (15/1/16)

Thread moved to "who has stock" so vendors can reply directly if they choose to

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BuzzGlo (16/1/16)

dischem is now selling twisp they take ebucks, and if you take advantage of vouchers with your rewards level.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KlutcH (27/1/16)

I saw on a post @Mike at MMMixes accepts e-bucks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (28/2/19)

I know this is an old thread, but any vendors accept ebucks yet?

Guy at work has plenty and wants to use it to buy him a new vape but doesnt want to use takealot.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

